# leftover smoked pork loin roast



## fshrmn6 (May 11, 2012)

O.K., so I just smoked a killer pork roast yesterday (garlic and onion powder, plus salt pepper and garden fresh rosemary rub),  Smoked it on low heat for three hours with apple wood, and it came out absolutely fantastic.  But now I have a bunch of leftover meat.  What do I do with it?  Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## fracwilt (May 11, 2012)

sounds good. you could mail it to me, lol.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2012)

Any Asian dishes that calls for Sliced Pork. PM if you want a specific recipe. Pork Tacos are a family fav. And if you saved the drippings, make some  Au Jus or Gravy, slice the meat thin as you can and heat it in the gravy. Make sammies on Italian Bread topped with Sharp Aged Provolone and Hot Broccoli Rabe, Kale or other hardy Green, blanched then sauteed in EVOO, Garlic, Red Pepper Flakes and S & P...Very popular in Philly and surrounding area...JJ


----------



## fshrmn6 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions; however, I made a gumbo with smoked sausage and the smoked roast.  It was actually one of the best gumbos I have ever made!.


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 14, 2012)

My dog would be helping me decide what to do with the leftovers...........Poor dog is always............ ....#... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...

.JJ is all over it though. Albeit if you try all JJ's ideas he posted, you would need to buy another chunk of pork............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.............That's exactly what I would do....


----------



## mama pacho (Jul 27, 2012)

I have about 1/2 pound left over. I chopped it up and put it in some dried cranberry beans that I soaked overnight. I added 1 chopped onion, 3 cloves of chopped garlic, 1 28 ounce of fire roasted tomatoes, 1 can of tomato sauce and two cans water, dropped in 2 bay leafs, some cracked pepper, Gonna simmer it for 3-4 hours. I will let you know how it turns out! ;-)

How can you lose? beans, smoked pork etc. 

;-)


----------

